# Fault Code 01221 - Left Front Side airbag Crash Sensor issues.



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

My parents car (2002 Jetta Wagon) threw an airbag light. The code is 01221. According to the Ross-tech wiki ( http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/01221 ) it states that the Possible Cause is "Wrong Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Driver Side (G179) installed". I've never swapped any crash sensors, so I don't quite understand how this relates. 
Is it a bad sensor and simply a matter of replacing the crash sensor (G179) or could it be some kind of glitch? 
I have never messed with airbags so I'm kinda intimidated, please advise me on how I should approach this issue. 
Thanks.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Fault Code 01221 - Left Front Side airbag Crash Sensor issues. (Veedubgti)*

Pleae post the complete Auto-Scan or at least the whole fault code excerpt from your airbag control module. A fault code always consists of location and type, so the wiki covers in this case "only" one specific type and according to what you wrote it's unclear if this fits your needs.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Fault Code 01221 - Left Front Side airbag Crash Sensor issues. (Theresias)*

2 DTCs Found:
00532 - Voltage Supply B+
07-10 - Signal to Low - Intermittent
01221 - Crash Sensor Side Airbag: Driver Side (G179)
37-00 - Faulty
The first one I assume is from a dead battery a month ago. I cleared the codes and only the Crash Sensor one comes back.
Thanks


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Fault Code 01221 - Left Front Side airbag Crash Sensor issues. (Veedubgti)*

For future posts, please include ALL control module related information, that way replying to your questions is much easier for us and the answer are possibly more accurate.
However, the first fault code is probably due to a bad battery but usually gets only flagged while the ignition was/is on.
The second fault code is clearly different from the one in the wiki, your fault type is "faulty" while the wiki entry contains "No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation". Now the explanation "faulty" is pretty clear, it tells you the control module thinks that the sensor is faulty.
I updated the wiki entry, so it does cover your specific fault now.
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/01221


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Fault Code 01221 - Left Front Side airbag Crash Sensor issues. (Theresias)*

Thank Seb.
So which way do I go with this? How do I determine if its the module "thinking" I have a faulty sensor or if the sensor IS actually faulty?


_Modified by Veedubgti at 10:35 PM 11-6-2006_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Fault Code 01221 - Left Front Side airbag Crash Sensor issues. (Veedubgti)*

The Bentley manual should have more detailed instructions on how to check the wiring, which is where I would start. Even closer I'd just look at the sensor and it's connections.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Fault Code 01221 - Left Front Side airbag Crash Sensor issues. (Theresias)*

Thanks. I'll start looking into it.


----------

